# Longer is Better



## Logan Novice (Feb 20, 2021)

My new lathe and mill have the typical MT3 spindle and tail stock taper but it's they're larger than the MT3 spindle that was on my old mini lathe.  I wanted to use some of the tools from the old setup so I tried an reducer/adapter sleeve and it mated just fine but was too short meaning the tail stock screw wouldn't push the adapter out of the larger quill in the new lathe tail stock making it troublesome (virtually impossible) to use the adapter sleeve and remove it without taking the tail stock apart.  So I made an extensionr (plug) for the adapter sleeve.  It's a fairly easy turning project but it works beautifully.  The new piece simply fits into the back of the adapter sleeve to increase its length and allows the tail stock quill screw to push it out at the end of its travel.  I used an "O" ring to secure a nice snug fit.  It's snug enough to require a dab of disc brake grease on the "O" ring to press fit into the sleeve but hand pressure is enough to put it it place.


----------



## gjmontll (Feb 20, 2021)

I had a similar problem on my Logan 820 tailstock not ejecting a drill chuck's taper. Epoxy glue and a cap nut fixed that.


----------



## epanzella (Feb 20, 2021)

I welded mine. I wanted that tab that prevents rotation.


----------



## Illinoyance (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a Concentric live center that is too short to eject.  I am going to pull the screw out of the tailstock and add about 1/4" by welding.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 21, 2021)

@Illinoyance if it is threaded you only need to add a socket head cap screw to help eject.


----------



## Illinoyance (Feb 21, 2021)

The back end of the center has a port for lube.  Extending the center is not possible.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Logan Novice (Feb 22, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> @Illinoyance if it is threaded you only need to add a socket head cap screw to help eject.


For those adapters/collets that are threaded this is an excellent idea.  Thanks for sharing that information.


----------

